# Possible buy...



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, I'd be lucky if i got a horse over $2000! Would you be doing the training yourself?

I am not good at this but, she looks slightly cow-hocked in the first picture. She has a nice broad chest, but a rather short back? Her hind in doesn't look like there is much muscle there for her breed. The sister isn't that beefy either. I just like the beefy quarter horses better.

I am not good at this though. That's just what i think....


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! I think the sister is gorgeous and I love the filly!! Good luck with deciding!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think she's absolutely gorgeous. As well as her sister. And price is great.

I just want to point out that if you want to train her as successful cutting horse (and looks like she'd be the one!) it'll cost you LOTS of money. I'm just talking from experience with the cutting trainer I'm taking lessons now (and he does this sport for like 30-40 years). Not trying to discourage you (not at all!), but it's just something you want to consider too before putting your money (if you plan on showing her in cutting of course). Personally I think she would do great in other disciplines too (her sister looks like she's ready to do it).


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops, forgot to say what I would be using her for!! Duh! I show at ASH shows, campdraft, play polocrosse and general farm work. So I need a horse who will be agile and built well to perform stops, rollbacks, haunch turns etc, will work a cow, but still be quiet and sensible.



> Wow, I'd be lucky if i got a horse over $2000! Would you be doing the training yourself?
> 
> I am not good at this but, she looks slightly cow-hocked in the first picture. She has a nice broad chest, but a rather short back? Her hind in doesn't look like there is much muscle there for her breed. The sister isn't that beefy either. I just like the beefy quarter horses better.
> 
> I am not good at this though. That's just what i think....


My first horse was $600, my next $950, then I bought one for $2000 and sold him for $6000... I'm working my way up, lol!

Excuse my ignorance, but what are cow hocks? Very staright up/down? Short back is good for me, makes it easier for them to get it together and manouver. Her hind looks Ok for me, the cross with ASH will make her finer. ASH is kind of like the AUS version of the QH, but a lot more refined. They still have power in that butt, but not as bulky as a QH.

Thanks for your opinion!

Kitten, I've never tried cutting, although I would love to! I would plan to do as much of the training myself as possible. I have never broken a horse in, but have done just about everything but! I also have a reputable trainer that I would ask for help/lessons or to do the initial breaking if I thought it was too much for me. Actual discipline specific training i'm pretty solid with. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

How old is the full sister in the picture?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

2yo, I think. So still some maturing to do.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

She's heaps cute!
haha i went to look her up on the ash online stud book, then realised she's not reg yet. silly.

She looks nice! Im not a bit fan of her sisters neck, i like em a bit thiner. Also dont like how it joins her shoulder. Could be wrong but it looks like this filly will have a similar one. Although ive never been that great at judging these things at such a young age!

She's almost a yearling now? Do they have any more recent pictures?

She should be pretty cowy, definitely got the bloodlines for it!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ the neck things just a personal opinion though...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> Kitten, I've never tried cutting, although I would love to! I would plan to do as much of the training myself as possible. I have never broken a horse in, but have done just about everything but! I also have a reputable trainer that I would ask for help/lessons or to do the initial breaking if I thought it was too much for me. Actual discipline specific training i'm pretty solid with.


I'm sure you'll be just fine.  The cutting guy use his horses ONLY for cutting (they are very expensive horses), and he compete in those big futurities (whatever the spell is) and such. They are started as 2 years old with cutting orientation, and you need to work them on flag and on cows all the time to keep in shape. plus the trainer to start them, plus all those special feed, shoeing, blah-blah-blah. It's all very costly. But if you hope to win couple millions probably it worse it (if you have enough money, of course! Lol! I personally dont'). 

If you just want nice all around horse you want to compete at some point, then I think she's a perfect one.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ninjahorse, I do agree about the neck on the sister. It ties in very awkwardly to her shoulder, and it looks like she would have trouble really rounding up. However, I'm really bad at baby conformation so I don't really see what the neck will be like in the little one.

Hmm... It makes me a bit nervous looking at horses this young. I would definately be more comfortable looking at a 2yo, because at least you have a better idea of how they will turn out!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Ninjahorse, I do agree about the neck on the sister. It ties in very awkwardly to her shoulder, and it looks like she would have trouble really rounding up. However, I'm really bad at baby conformation so I don't really see what the neck will be like in the little one.
> 
> Hmm... It makes me a bit nervous looking at horses this young. I would definately be more comfortable looking at a 2yo, because at least you have a better idea of how they will turn out!


Yeah, ive never been very good with confos on foals, so hopefully she will mature nicely for you


----------

